
Ask HN: What did you learn at work last year? - gvand
After reading Bill Gates&#x27;s 2018 review[1], I wonder what the HN crowd would have to say on the same topic. Was your job conductive for some important learning experience(especially if not technical) in 2018?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=18803923
======
kowdermeister
4 hours in this year, I need better internet connection for handling Zoom
calls from home :)

~~~
gvand
Thanks, title fixed ;)

